# A Eulogy



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I have quite enjoyed LJ's for the most part

So I write my eulogy as I am done. The day is fast approaching where I have said my last word, my last comment, my last tirade about useless nonsense.

And ya, blah blah, I have done this before but my request to Martin will not be withdrawn, my membership will be terminated. …………Its a done deal pending when Martin gets back from his worldly travels collecting his picture perfect pics, of this the beautiful earth to which we live.

I've made friends, apparently made enemies as A1Jim and that tremendously handsome fella, the "Romney" frequent flyer (maybe a closet romantic crush) guy blocked me for religious and political reasons and who knows. I could care less

For the friends ,pm me, if you would like to keep in touch. Those who know me, know I will help if time permits so we can swap e-mails, trade stories. With a long rest from the litany of crappy reviews, non sensical comments, who knows, maybe some day I will become a "lurker"

To DKV. You, not sure why but I have thoroughly enjoyed your wit, your provocations and your endless spirit of patience. I admire that you do not loose your cool and hope that you continue. Unlike you, I have lost my cool and this is unacceptable. I need a rest from the rats you battle : )) Take it easy on Grizz as you know as well as I know, we all fight demons, some just hide it better.

Its been a good ride

I will continue posting until Martin pulls the pin : )) and "Boom" gone. I have and must stay focused on the means to an end.

Good luck and may the smell of good wood inspire you to "Carry On"

Kind Regards

Moron aka; for every idiot who speaks b4 they should : ))


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Goodbye…...!!!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

God's speed. Whatever that means.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope you find something to replace it that you like just as much.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Drama much?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*MORON* ,Thanks for the heads up . Already have most of your works downloaded from from the last time you were thinking of leaving . That cabinet that you made that your little girls used to play in was something that I related to .Mine had mirrored doors and my little girls used to hide and play in it also . I was showing my little girl ( now grown and with a baby ) something or other of your work and she noticed your avatar and asked "Whats that " ? . I replied " Thats a diarama of a little wooden man , with his bibs down ,next to a log ." What does that mean ,Dad ? " Well.dear ,when you are out hunting and you need to go number two , then it is best to find a log . I, as a child , have seen your grandpa do this on more than one occasion while out hunting , and believe me , .......not a treasured memory " !!!
Then we both laughed uproariously …......so thanks from both of us for providing some humor and sharing your woodworking with us . Best wishes for you.and regards always …...*.MOMENT* .


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Tell me where you go. The bantering has been great.

I have enjoyed it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

What will your new ID be???


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I had enough of LJ's for a while, it really got away from what it was when I joined, so I went off (playing chess badly). But I came back, and I'm glad I did. Just don't let the idiots get to you.
You are a very talented woodworker, sorry you're leaving. It's LJ's loss.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Reviews where a freshly opened box of hamster fodder is a given 5 stars

expert advice from droves of woodworkers who's greatest achievement is a sanded block of construction lumber or the 73rd thousandth pen

political non sense

religious furor

gangs of groupies armed with endless bandwidth

Finishing expertise right of the label of a can bought at Wal-Mart.

This site was a gift many years ago and almost 5 years later has since been reduced to the above. A small view into a microcosm of the world to which we live where greed and ego seem to have no bounds and all funded by the corporate giants that so many love to bash. A perfect paradox


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: #9 Post..
Suddenly I realize that I agree with you, Moron.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

ego seem to have no bounds

Projection?


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Like they say….
*
History Repeats ( its self)... *


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope it wasn't some moron who ran you off. Oops… sorry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good luck to you Roman ,I have always been impressed by your top notch quality work.


----------



## gumper (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll miss ya.

I've learned more from the cranky ol' farts in my life. You tend to think first, ask questions after being stumped for a decent amount of time. The replies are always worth it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moron, now is not the time to quit. We still have the good fight to fight. #1 we can't do anything about, #2 and #3 Nathan took care of, #4 is the good fight…like thinkers group together (right thinking or wrong thinking) #5 isn't worth fighting over. Stick around it's fun. Also, you do good work. These folks need your help and expertise. If a spade needs to be called spade…then it should be called out.

BTW, I can do #5…therefore I'm an expert.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sure

i wont argue with a man who perfected # 5 b4 me

Good luck with it : ))


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope you might reconsider your decision, for the reasons given by DKV as well as the need for more people like yourself, a skilled commercial craftsman being on this site. You make it better by staying, not by going away.
It's easy to find the good stuff here (and the good stuff is really good) and even easier to ignore the dreck. That's my feeling.
Besides, LJ needs more Canadians on the rolls - "Land of the Free and Home of the Sometimes Brave".
There's no shame in changing your mind but do as you will.
gene


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Martin wont let me resign

phoquer


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Simple…come back as norom.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont want to be re-incarnated 2 xs


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you have to submit a death certificate to get your account erased.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe include a picture as "Road-kill"???

Another Loooonnnggg goodbye??? Just start a couple Poly -jive, name-calling donniebrooks, that will turn nasty . THAT should do the trick…..


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

thought about it

one would think a "death certificate" would suffice ?

apparently not…….

A1Jim, not quite sure "y" u wish me well


> ?


 c'ing how u hav had me "blocked" from comment since man evolved from ape, regardless whether ape was white or black,for creed and colour, we write in the language of our choice, the choice to which we choose to write, is entirely ours ?

God, his or hers, black or white, yours or mine, pick a page ?

Gave us "all" free will.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

choose


----------



## TheUnkownChemist (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got here. I don't know what's going on, but I'm sorry to have missed you. I'm just trying to keep occupied until Jesus gets here. Keep the faith, He is coming. After the final judgement all memory of this world will be wiped away with our tears. What they said and they themselves will be put away. Have faith and forgive. "Vengance is mine" saith the Lord. "I will repay." God bless and good luck.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey TheUnkownChemist, so you're from Topeka, Kansas. Welcome to LumberJocks. BTW, do you know my friend Fred Phelps? He's from Topeka also. Have fun on the LJ site. I think you'll fit right in.


----------



## TheUnkownChemist (Aug 21, 2012)

I have not meet him. I feel sorry for him. Proverbs says "If you grab a dog by the ears you cannot let go." I'm not from Topeka, I had to move here to get work. The Reagan Peace dividend cost me my job. I'm from the Harvard of the Midwest, Lawrence. Go Jayhawks. Peace, Love, Happiness. Be a creator not a hater.


----------



## TheUnkownChemist (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been checking out the website. There is a lot of neat stuff. So many ideas to consider. I love the creativity. 3:54 AM: I can't put it down. Thanks.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

oxy"moron", the perfect paradox

you cant "die" on LJ's, they simply force you to live an untimely death, ultimately determined by "them" the group of seven, my fav., Emily Carr. and the wanna be hers. Seriously though I really like Emily Carrs work. She was awesome and wished I owned a piece of her art. I'ld settle for "cut out" the signature. Not sure if Emily was very religious but I am certain that she was extremely spiritual. Not sure if there is a difference though but time has taught me to fear the radical religion more so then to fear the radical spiritual. …… to a degree, they are the same.

that said I will never ever hold even a grain of sand up in the air to ever believe that a spiritual woodworker is better then a woodworker that is an atheist, or religious, dont matter which crowd you pick, there will be a liar amongst them : ( …perhaps an opinion but my experience has led me to believe it might be a fact based on yet unsubstantiated surveys ; )

Friends who wish you well, who hide behind a cloak of BS, are not the friends I need, nor want.

Another long Eulogy ?……….cuz the moderators r like politicians and constantly lack the intestinal fortitude to make bad choices (wisdom doesnt come from good ones ; ) , instead bending to corporate greed which I personally feast upon, its a paradox ………and it doesn't end at woodworking

Call a spade a spade


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Did it ever occur to you to just quit posting?

Don't come to the site?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You still here….? I thought you had left…..Then I see your post above….Ok….hang around a while…..!!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

yup i did.

they wont delete me

will u help Oldmarine ?………….maybe send a letter ?

How about you Rick?

with enough help ?

we can make this happen

it can b chronicled in the vaults of "How to delete"


----------



## TheUnkownChemist (Aug 21, 2012)

Moron,

You could change your profile to deceased and hope for an EMP (elactromagnetic pulse).


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

MAYBE

but no

only a death certificate would do

or a pulse


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

You seem like a bitter person, with a talent for working with wood. I dont want to sound crass, but perhaps you should look inward, the demons you rail against may be closer than you think. I will pray for your comfort.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Life is short, live it. Love is rare, grab it. Anger is bad, dump it. Fear is awful, face it. Memories are sweet, cherish it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

true that


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

All these good byes, good lucks, we'll miss ya's is beyond amazing. All this love in the air, on the web, permeating LJs with a thick coating of comaraderie and brothership. I could almost cry…wait I feel a tear coming. You guys are just the greatest to give moron such a joyful sendoff with no thought for yourself for any wrongs, dings, trolling, schmolling, swearing or disagreements that you may have had with him or perceived to have had with him.

Nathan, take a look at a thread just full of "play nice". Now this is what we want in a woodworking site. Folks getting along, sharing hammers, coffee and problems. Not just sharing problems but downright working on them together until they no longer exist. Sheesh!, what a group of scouts. What a group of guys (gals included) to go to these lengths to make a fellow LJ feel loved and respected. I was getting bored until this thread came along.

I still haven't seen any good byes from Joe or JimC. They're probably waiting to the end to say their adios's (sp?) Good luck moron. May god be with you and forever ride at your side.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

play nice


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

dkv

c u on the other side

; 0


----------

